# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Приглашаем на Всероссийский фестиваль детского и молодежного творчества "ЗАЖИГАЕМ ЗВЕЗДЫ" в г.Ижевск

## Silvestris

АНО «Детская эстрадная студия «Дельфин» при поддержке Министерства по делам молодежи УР  и Министерства образования и науки УР проводит 
II Всероссийский Фестиваль детского и молодежного творчества «Зажигаем Звезды!». 
Главный приз фестиваля – финансирование участия коллектива или исполнителя в международном фестивале.
Фестиваль «Зажигаем звезды!»-2010 собрал более 600 участников из Татарстана, Пермского края, Самарской и Нижегородской областей, Башкирии, Санкт Петербурга, республики Марий-Эл. 
II Фестиваль пройдет в г.Ижевске с *03-06 июня 2011г*. на живописной базе  загородного лагеря. Гала-концерт и награждение участников состоится на одной из концертных площадок г.Ижевска. 
Во время фестиваля пройдут мастер-классы по хореографии, вокалу, сценическому движению для руководителей и участников коллективов. 
Участники
Профессиональные и самодеятельные вокальные и хореографические коллективы, театры мод, отдельные исполнители в возрасте от 6 до 20 лет.
Номинации и возрастные группы
*Вокал:* 
- эстрадный (соло, дуэт, ансамбль, шоу-группа, ВИА); 
- народный, в том числе фольклор (соло, дуэт, ансамбль);
- джазовый
*Хореография*:
(эстрадная (все направления), современная, народная, классический танец)
Категории: соло, дуэт, ансамбль, танцевальный хореографический коллектив.
*Шоу:* 
Представляется номер, в котором представлены не менее двух направлений (показ мод + хореография, вокал + хореография, театрализация + вокал и т.д.)

Стоимость участия  (проживание, питание, оргвзнос) – 3000 руб. 
Положение фестиваля, бланк заявки на сайте www.zvezdafest.ru
Вся интересующая информация по тел.(3412) 24-03-15, 8-912-762-40-14
Рады будем видеть вас на нашем фестивале!!!

----------


## Silvestris

Приглашаем на Всероссийский фестиваль детского и молодежного творчества "ЗАЖИГАЕМ ЗВЕЗДЫ" в г.Ижевск 
АНО «Детская эстрадная студия «Дельфин» при поддержке Министерства по делам молодежи УР и Министерства образования и науки УР проводит 
*III Всероссийский Фестиваль детского и молодежного творчества «Зажигаем Звезды!».* 
Главный приз фестиваля – финансирование участия коллектива или исполнителя в международном фестивале.
Фестиваль пройдет в *г.Ижевске с 06-09 июня 2012г*
Гала-концерт и награждение участников состоится на одной из центральных концертных площадок г.Ижевска. 
Во время фестиваля пройдут мастер-классы по хореографии, вокалу, сценическому движению для руководителей и участников коллективов. 
Участники
Профессиональные и самодеятельные вокальные и хореографические коллективы, театры мод, отдельные исполнители в возрасте от 6 до 20 лет.
Номинации и возрастные группы
Вокал: 
- эстрадный (соло, дуэт, ансамбль, шоу-группа, ВИА); 
- народный, в том числе фольклор (соло, дуэт, ансамбль);
- джазовый
Хореография:
(эстрадная (все направления), современная, народная, классический танец)
Категории: соло, дуэт, ансамбль, танцевальный хореографический коллектив.
Шоу: 
Представляется номер, в котором представлены не менее двух направлений (показ мод + хореография, вокал + хореография, театрализация + вокал и т.д.)

Стоимость участия (оргвзнос, проживание, питание, трансфер, культурно-развлекательная программа) – 4000 руб. 
Положение фестиваля, бланк заявки на сайте *www.zvezdafest.ru*
Вся интересующая информация по тел.(3412) 24-03-15, 8-912-762-40-14
Рады будем видеть вас на нашем фестивале!!!

----------

